# Switch emulator Yuzu can now play Super Mario Odyssey from start to finish in latest build



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

OMG


----------



## Xandrid (Nov 4, 2018)

I heard about that, that's really awesome


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2018)

This reminds me of the old GBA days. I played Pokemon Ruby on an emulator years before I ever got my hands on a GBA for the first time. 

At this rate we're gonna be able to play Pokemon 2019 on this emulator - and some little kid may have the same experience I did.


----------



## altorn (Nov 4, 2018)

x65943 said:


> This reminds me of the old GBA days. I played Pokemon Ruby on an emulator years before I ever got my hands on a GBA for the first time.
> 
> At this rate we're gonna be able to play Pokemon 2019 on this emulator - and some little kid may have the same experience I did.



This was my experience as well. Played Goldensun and Pokemon Ruby in VBA before i got a physical GBA. Ahhhh those were the days


----------



## lolboy (Nov 4, 2018)

Can Yuzu also emulate RetroArch PsX/N64 full speed?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2018)

ok... what about the fps?
is it decent?
if so, what are the specs it was tested on?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ok... what about the fps?
> is it decent?
> if so, what are the specs it was tested on?



It is fully playable but the GFX is almost PERFECT!

From Youtube tester:



> My PC Specs: i7 8700k @5.0Ghz 16gb DDR4 3200Mhz RAM GTX980ti 6gb 256gb NVME M.2 SSD



The FPS is between 33-45 and sometimes up to 55.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> From Youtube tester:
> 
> 
> 
> The FPS is between 33-45 and sometimes up to 55.


mmh mmh, thanks
but, is CPU used that much? because mine is very outdated (2nd gen)
RAM I'm fine
As for GPU, I guess I'm fine with GTX 1060 6GB, right?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> mmh mmh, thanks
> but, is CPU used that much? because mine is very outdated (2nd gen)
> RAM I'm fine
> As for GPU, I guess I'm fine with GTX 1060 6GB, right?



I don't know. Perhaps. You can try and test it if you can. It will be helpful. This emulator developer say :



> _yuzu currently requires a OpenGL 4.3 capable GPU and a CPU that has high single core performance. It also requires a minimum of 4 GB of RAM._


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> I don't know. Perhaps. You can try and test it if you can. It will be helpful. This emulator developer say :


alrigyht thanks
Last question, was YUZU updated to play SMO?
Or was it more global update so we are very close to play all games?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2018)

I wonder if it is running .xci file or .nsp file or both ? Hmm.



Noctosphere said:


> alrigyht thanks
> Last question, was YUZU updated to play SMO?
> Or was it more global update so we are very close to play all games?



Was: https://yuzu-emu.org/screenshots/

And now it is playable.. Maybe some games are improvement a lot after SMO right now.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Nov 4, 2018)

x65943 said:


> At this rate we're gonna be able to play Pokemon 2019 on this emulator - and some little kid may have the same experience I did.


Some little kid definitely won't play with this emulator. Setting it up requires you to hack your switch, dump your NAND and other stuff.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> I don't know. Perhaps. You can try and test it if you can. It will be helpful. This emulator developer say :


I'm downloading SMO right now from a site that says "High speed download"
but I'm stuck below 400kbps so it will take time xd


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 4, 2018)

x65943 said:


> This reminds me of the old GBA days. I played Pokemon Ruby on an emulator years before I ever got my hands on a GBA for the first time.
> 
> At this rate we're gonna be able to play Pokemon 2019 on this emulator - and some little kid may have the same experience I did.



Well I doubt some little kids have strong enough computers for this


----------



## Zyvyn (Nov 4, 2018)

lolboy said:


> Can Yuzu also emulate RetroArch PsX/N64 full speed?


it supports homebrew so I would assume so but why would anyone ever do this when you could just use a standalone emulator


----------



## MK73DS (Nov 4, 2018)

Zyvyn said:


> it supports homebrew so I would assume so but why would anyone ever do this when you could just use a standalone emulator



Because that's fun !


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 4, 2018)

MK73DS said:


> Because that's fun !


I don't really see the fun in running an emulator inside another emulator
all it will do is lower performance if I guess right...


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 4, 2018)

x65943 said:


> This reminds me of the old GBA days. I played Pokemon Ruby on an emulator years before I ever got my hands on a GBA for the first time.
> 
> At this rate we're gonna be able to play Pokemon 2019 on this emulator - and some little kid may have the same experience I did.


Except Ninty is making it hard as fuck to download roms on the internet


----------



## Pablitox (Nov 4, 2018)

altorn said:


> This was my experience as well. Played Goldensun and Pokemon Ruby in VBA before i got a physical GBA. Ahhhh those were the days


I hear ya man. I even finished most gba games by the time the nintendo DS appeared and forced me to change my computer.

Good times indeed


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 4, 2018)

holy sgit talk about progress


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just WOW


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 4, 2018)

That's some nice progress.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 4, 2018)

that's it game over no point it even owning a switch now. you failed again nintendo congratulations the switch has achieved wii hack level


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

What a time to be alive!


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 4, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it game over no point it even owning a switch now. you failed again nintendo congratulations the switch has achieved wii hack level



Apart from the fact you need files from your switch to even run the emulator


----------



## lampdemon (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> mmh mmh, thanks
> but, is CPU used that much? because mine is very outdated (2nd gen)
> RAM I'm fine
> As for GPU, I guess I'm fine with GTX 1060 6GB, right?


The CPU is overclocked and a 980TI has similar performance to a 1070.


----------



## DSpider (Nov 4, 2018)

Have you seen the "prerequisites" for this emulator?

https://yuzu-emu.org/help/quickstart/

You need 8 different things (along with a Switch). This is ridiculous.

For other emulators you used to only use a bios file.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm downloading SMO right now from a site that says "High speed download"
> but I'm stuck below 400kbps so it will take time xd


Dumping your own cart is faster probably.


----------



## Akdul (Nov 4, 2018)

This is how it runs on my PC:



(the video is running at ~2x)


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2018)

I've got a 4670k @4ghz, I have yet to try this emulator and will probably wait a while longer for more fixes and improvements. The performance shown in the video is still too poor for what I consider an enjoyable experience, and I expect my own performance to be quite a bit worse (my CPU is older and slower than his).



Noctosphere said:


> mmh mmh, thanks
> but, is CPU used that much? because mine is very outdated (2nd gen)
> RAM I'm fine
> As for GPU, I guess I'm fine with GTX 1060 6GB, right?


In pretty much all other emulators, CPU is probably the most important hardware component to getting good performance. I'm assuming the same is true of Yuzu here.

I assume you have Sandy Bridge? You can test it yourself, but I think you can at least expect worse performance than what is demonstrated in the video, probably a lot worse. This guy basically has an ideal CPU for this sort of thing. New and with a high clock speed. Intel chips have received major boosts to single threaded performance since Sandy Bridge.

But I also expect performance to increase as the emulator matures. I assume there are still optimizations that can be made, but I also believe Yuzu only utilizes one CPU core at the moment. Adding multi core support should be possible (the Switch itself uses an 8-core CPU), it seems likely it will happen at some point in the future. That should provide a substantial speed boost. I'm not sure if you will ever be able to achieve full speed. Or even if I will for that matter. But I at least feel confident that it will get better as things improve.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a switch but its good to be there emulators! But if I can buy these pc specs for emulation (8700k, gtx 1080 ti..) Why I bought a switch?!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 4, 2018)

Yuzu is making some really quick progress. I'm surprised it runs as well as it does, considering it has to emulate a powerful system. But it still has a ways to go to run games fullspeed without frequent slowdowns, which to me is a requirement, as otherwise the sound is all messed up.


----------



## hamohamo (Nov 4, 2018)

lolboy said:


> Can Yuzu also emulate RetroArch PsX/N64 full speed?


is this supposed to be an arguement ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> ok... what about the fps?
> is it decent?
> if so, what are the specs it was tested on?


any gpu that can play gta 5 at 1080p on normal can handle it but for a playable framerate you need a 6th gen i5 or better which is still incredibly impressive considering how new it is


----------



## RedoLane (Nov 4, 2018)

NANI!?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm downloading SMO right now from a site that says "High speed download"
> but I'm stuck below 400kbps so it will take time xd



Let us know then.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Nov 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ok... what about the fps?
> is it decent?
> if so, what are the specs it was tested on?


It's not 60fps ever afaik (and in my own testing) but it's playable.
Not sure what the specs of the pc they used was but mine are:
8700K  CPU
16 GB DDR4 2400Mhz RAM
GTX 1080 TI GPU

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DSpider said:


> Have you seen the "prerequisites" for this emulator?
> 
> https://yuzu-emu.org/help/quickstart/
> 
> ...



It's still in alpha, I wouldn't treat those as the final requirements for the emulator.
Also most of those things are tools used to hack the switch so it's more like 3 prerequisites.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 4, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it game over no point it even owning a switch now. you failed again nintendo congratulations the switch has achieved wii hack level


You know... the switch is a handheld. It still is far more compact than the vast majority of PCs and actually meant to be played on the go.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 4, 2018)

You need three files to run Nintendo Switch games on Yuzu emulator. And that's all you need.


----------



## anhminh (Nov 4, 2018)

Imagine having that kind of computer and still have to emulate console for game.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

So this emulator hasn't even been out for a year and is already making games playable from start to finish? Wow.


----------



## CrossOut (Nov 4, 2018)

Holy shit there is already a Nintendo Switch emulator. Those people are amazing and they have made a game compatable with it too. When emulators are being made it takes ages for games to work with them. These lads work fast is all i am saying haha. It really goes to show the popularity of the Nintendo Switch as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also heres hoping that Nintendo dont send a cease and desist like they have done with those Pokemon fan games a while back.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

CrossOut said:


> Holly shit there is already a Nintendo Switch emulator. Those people are amazing and they have made a game compatable with it too. When emulators are being made it takes ages for games to work with them. These lads work fast is all i am saying haha. It really goes to show the popularity of the Nintendo Switch as well.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also heres hoping that Nintendo dont send a cease and desist like they have done with those Pokemon fan games a while back.


They can't send a cease and desist/DMCA. Emulators fall under fair use!


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 4, 2018)

Fantastic news, another reason to not bother with the switch, all the recycled ports of old games from wiiU & paid online, the money is better spent on a decent pc


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 4, 2018)

People saying "look how much stuff you need to do with a Switch to have it run" I took a look at the guide posted to it all. Nothing there could not be blasted out to the world like so many emulator bundles which stuck a little BIOS and/or firmware file in there in years past. Probably better if you are already banned when you do if you care about that sort of thing but nothing that can't be done.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a Skylake i7 6700, 32GB DDR4, and a GeForce 1060 6GB. Tempted to try it out with my Pro Controller.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Fantastic news, another reason to not bother with the switch, all the recycled ports of old games from wiiU & paid online, the money is better spent on a decent pc



Yeah, well, that's only like, your opinion, man.


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 4, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, well, that's only like, your opinion, man.



As a Nintendo customer since 1997 I’d say it’s more fact than just opinion, Nintendo has gone downhill


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> As a Nintendo customer since 1997 I’d say it’s more fact than just opinion, Nintendo has gone downhill



If you say so.


----------



## Taffy (Nov 4, 2018)

Graphical issues include "everything looks photoshopped" mode being on at all times.

I'm not doubting the credibility of this article, I'm just saying Mario has no shadow and kinda looks creepy ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

It’s pretty dumb. The emulator is probs, very unoptimised and the switch is a year old. Why emulate this so early?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> It's not 60fps ever afaik (and in my own testing) but it's playable.
> Not sure what the specs of the pc they used was but mine are:
> 8700K  CPU
> 16 GB DDR4 2400Mhz RAM
> ...



Mario odyssey on a actual switch isn’t 60fps anyway from what’ve experienced.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> It’s pretty dumb. The emulator is probs, very unoptimised and the switch is a year old. Why emulate this so early?


how in the fuck is it dumb? It's being shown that Yuzu is now good enough to play SMO. How is it so dumb? It's being emulated to show the progress. lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> how in the fuck is it dumb? It's being shown that Yuzu is now good enough to play SMO. How is it so dumb? It's being emulated to show the progress. lol.


It’s dumb because the switch is selling well, so why the fuck do we need an emulator. Not to mention you need a gaming rig to get the emulator working. And no offence if you bought a PC just to play switch emulator you’re a bit of a cheese grater tbh.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> It’s dumb because the switch is selling well, so why the fuck do we need an emulator. Not to mention you need a gaming rig to get the emulator working. And no offence if you bought a PC just to play switch emulator you’re a bit of a cheese grater tbh.


Because people want to experiment with the software? The emulator isn't just about running commercial games. It's also used for testing homebrew software and other things. Also the switch selling well shouldn't be a factor of why an emulator shouldn't be made. (be warned really ironic coming from me) but I can literally taste the salt coming from you.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> It’s dumb because the switch is selling well, so why the fuck do we need an emulator. Not to mention you need a gaming rig to get the emulator working. And no offence if you bought a PC just to play switch emulator you’re a bit of a cheese grater tbh.


I don't think you understand why the developers of the emulator made it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> It’s pretty dumb. The emulator is probs, very unoptimised and the switch is a year old. Why emulate this so early?



Who are you to bitch about what developers do or not do? They're  not going to drop everything just because you complain about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Because people want to experiment with the software? The emulator isn't just about running commercial games. It's also used for testing homebrew software and other things. Also the switch selling well shouldn't be a factor of why an emulator shouldn't be made. (be warned really ironic coming from me) but I can literally taste the salt coming from you.


I’m not salty. I can understand emulators heck I’m a hypocrite because I use a lot of them. I just don’t know why this switch emulator is a big deal when it really isn’t. But then again might get this to do Homebrew stuff so I don’t void the warranty on the switch I have now. We would be lucky if the switch emulator doesn’t get taken down from Nintendo as well, that’s why I’m unimpressed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You can QUTE LITERALLY taste the salt coming from me? Old meme man. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Who are you to bitch about what developers do or not do? They're  not going to drop everything just because you complain about it.



Good point.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

Before you


NintendoPowerGamer said:


> I’m not salty. I can understand emulators heck I’m a hypocrite because I use a lot of them. I just don’t know why this switch emulator is a big deal when it really isn’t. But then again might get this to do Homebrew stuff so I don’t void the warranty on the switch I have now. We would be lucky if the switch emulator doesn’t get taken down from Nintendo as well, that’s why I’m unimpressed.


You also have to realise that this emulator is like barely 11 months old. You can't say "oh I'm disappointed cause Odyssey won't run full speed on my shitty rig". The reason it's a big deal is because:

1. It happened so early (like less than a year after the switch released).
2. The progress they've made is astounding.

Also if you've read some of my posts you'd realise Nintendo legally cannot take down the emulator. Because it falls under fair use. Otherwise they wouldn't be only after ROMs wouldn't they?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendoPowerGamer said:


> You can QUTE LITERALLY taste the salt coming from me? Old meme man.


Not really old if it's relevant here is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Before you
> 
> You also have to realise that this emulator is like barely 11 months old. You can't say "oh I'm disappointed cause Odyssey won't run full speed on my shitty rig". The reason it's a big deal is because:
> 
> ...


Lol shitty rig... how to do u know I have a shitty rig man.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Lol shitty rig... how to do u know I have a shitty rig man.


Because then you wouldn't really be making a big deal of how this emulator is so "unoptimised" and why it happened so early.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you had a decent rig then you'd probably be getting around 30-40fps in some kingdoms. Which isn't unplayable (depending on the standards you have).


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

I dunno wtf u are talking about. Dolphin is unoptimised even on shitty rigs.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> I dunno wtf u are talking about. Dolphin is unoptimised even on shitty rigs.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Dude you can literally get Intel HD Graphics working full speed on the emulator with a few tweaks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And that's apparently "unoptimised"


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Dude you can literally get Intel HD Graphics working full speed on the emulator with a few tweaks.
> 
> ...


It depends really. I know people with gaming rigs who did that and still get 10fps. I don’t know why I’m bothering to argue tbh, you’re using fucking emoji’s to bring up your argument. If that doesn’t scream “I don’t know what insult you use”, I don’t know what does.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And also it depends on the HD graphics lol. So you’re saying the first igpu would run it with a few tweaks? Lol that’s fucking stupid. But hey Essasetic is practically the Einstein of PC’s so I can’t judge.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> It depends really. I know people with gaming rigs who did that and still get 10fps. I don’t know why I’m bothering to argue tbh, you’re using fucking emoji’s to bring up your argument. If that doesn’t scream “I don’t know what insult you use”, I don’t know what does.












Your comments amuse me but please watch these videos. These completely disprove your argument. (And also those people with gaming rigs are either using really shitty ones or don't know how to setup an emulator properly).


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 4, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> Your comments amuse me but please watch these videos. These completely disprove your argument. (And also those people with gaming rigs are either using really shitty ones or don't know how to setup an emulator properly).




I have a Core i7 4770 and even I can run Dolphin perfectly for almost every single game (barring The Last Story and Rouge Squadron 2 and 3), the people with gaming rigs who can't run Dolphin really are doing something wrong.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2018)

Some people can’t because it’s unoptimised, the_randomizer. Just because you have a good rig that dolphin works on doesn’t mean everyone else’s rigs will work. Essasetic you know it’s the internet. People could have faked those videos.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Like did you get those tutorials from LowSpecGamer? Because his tutorials don’t even work half the time.


----------



## Essasetic (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Some people can’t because it’s unoptimised, the_randomizer. Just because you have a good rig that dolphin works on doesn’t mean everyone else’s rigs will work. Essasetic you know it’s the internet. People could have faked those videos.


One of them shows a literal frame counter. 
Look if you're that desperate I can switch to my IGPU on my laptop and record some dolphin gameplay off of that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Like did you get those tutorials from LowSpecGamer? Because his tutorials don’t even work half the time.


Last time I checked the lowspecgamer doesn't do emulators.


----------



## jsa (Nov 4, 2018)

NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Some people can’t because it’s unoptimised, the_randomizer. Just because you have a good rig that dolphin works on doesn’t mean everyone else’s rigs will work. Essasetic you know it’s the internet. People could have faked those videos.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Like did you get those tutorials from LowSpecGamer? Because his tutorials don’t even work half the time.


Before a commit this year which upped the minimum requirements to DX11, I could get great performance emulating Wind Waker and Mario Kart WIi on a 2008/9 era system with Dolphin (AMD Phenom X3 8650, three cores at 2.3GHz w/ 6GB DDR2-800 and a GTX 280 1GB, all at stock speeds). It's amazingly well optimised.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2018)

Dolphin is VERY well optimized from my experience and runs most games perfectly well on any CPU around Sandy Bridge or above. You might even be able to run it on Nehalem, or even worse CPUs in some cases.

Performance depends on the game of course, I even recall getting some games running pretty well on a really horrid Athlon II X2 @3ghz. Dolphin has also generally gotten faster over the past few years too in my experience.



NintendoPowerGamer said:


> Mario odyssey on a actual switch isn’t 60fps anyway from what’ve experienced.


It maintains 60fps 99% of the time. And in the in extremely rare cases it does drop, it's generally only 2-3fps at most.



Nintendo made a lot of visual performance tweaks to keep this lock, as explained in the above video. Particularly the dynamic resolution used in the game along with lower quality character animation and even sprites used for distant background models.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2018)

now i just need a really fucking astronomical good PC xD


----------



## SuperNintendho (Nov 4, 2018)

By the time my switch is dead I will have so many games cataloged and this emulator will likely be able to be the successor of my actual switch.
Good times.


----------



## SunTea07 (Nov 5, 2018)

have anyone tried this on a potato pc?


----------



## depaul (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice progress Devs, but I prefer to play the real thing on the real thing.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 5, 2018)

I would give this emu a try if it didn't require a switch.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 5, 2018)

It won't run Intel on MAC for Yuzu.. It requires geforce Nvidia and maybe AMD only. I tried.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2018)

-


----------



## Frankbel (Nov 5, 2018)

As I understand, in principle a PS4 pro can decently run a switch emulator.


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 5, 2018)

Am I the one that finds this game 'meh'?


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 6, 2018)

Just seeing how fast a Switch emulator is evolving compared to a Wii U emulator that took like 3-4 years to make fully playable is mind boggling.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 6, 2018)

There's some idiots on YT who act like "hurr durr, you PC players are port beggars, just buy the console and get the original game, hurr durr, we're such geniuses who _totally _know what we're talking about!" I point out that yeah, games like Red Dead Redemption may never come to PC through official channels, but projects like RPCS3, Yuzu here, or Xenia and I'm just like, fuck the original system, once these emulators start hitting their strides, it's less systems on my entertainment center, less money I have to spend on hardware that becomes obsolete in 5-6 years, or in this generation's case, needs to be Sega CD'd/32X'd and get refreshes that, while you don't need the original console, if you're anything like yours truly, it makes you wonder if you're buying a console or a really locked down PC that doesn't have any of the benefits of PC's (being able to easily manage file systems, not having to deal with really long install/update times that are MUCH faster on PC and the Switch, and just being able to do whatever you want with the system in general).

At least the Switch offers something that not even laptops can offer: convenient, easy portability with easy docking for when you want the big screen experience.

Now, if only that didn't come at the cost of the battery life dropping like a rock...


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> There's some idiots on YT who act like "hurr durr, you PC players are port beggars
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Is port begging a term now? Might have to look into this.

Anyway laptops not being dockable? Since the introduction of HDMI into screens and laptops, as well as operating systems also playing nicely, it has gotten to be trivial really. Late XP era when things might only have been VGA (and thus needed a 3.5mm cable or even a separate amp for audio), resolutions of TVs being low (HD = anything that is not 480i or 576i according to some manufacturers) and OSes being a pig about it (do you clone, extend or make continuous, oh yeah also resolution, unplugged for 10 seconds, time to do it all again) then sure, today not so much. Controls can be a bit more tricky but you have a mouse and keyboard if you want to do games and most media players can be controlled from phones that everybody is apparently supposed to have nowadays (though similarly nice USB remote controls that are more or less plug and play are also a thing).
That is also before you consider a business class thing that quite literally has a dock.

Portability wise a switch is not really going in anything less than a bag for most people so if you have a bag then you can have a laptop.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 6, 2018)

depaul said:


> Nice progress Devs, but I prefer to play the real thing on the real thing.



Not to mention, I prefer the portability of being able to play the games on the go.


FAST6191 said:


> Is port begging a term now? Might have to look into this.
> 
> Anyway laptops not being dockable? Since the introduction of HDMI into screens and laptops, as well as operating systems also playing nicely, it has gotten to be trivial really. Late XP era when things might only have been VGA (and thus needed a 3.5mm cable or even a separate amp for audio), resolutions of TVs being low (HD = anything that is not 480i or 576i according to some manufacturers) and OSes being a pig about it (do you clone, extend or make continuous, oh yeah also resolution, unplugged for 10 seconds, time to do it all again) then sure, today not so much. Controls can be a bit more tricky but you have a mouse and keyboard if you want to do games and most media players can be controlled from phones that everybody is apparently supposed to have nowadays (though similarly nice USB remote controls that are more or less plug and play are also a thing).
> That is also before you consider a business class thing that quite literally has a dock.
> ...



Yeah, but then you have to carry all of these controllers, cables (because fuck the built-in BT on most laptops), and a have a wireless KB/M solution, or use Steamworks' built-in controller to-whatever-function-you-want features, which I can't remember if those are saved to the cloud or not, so that's more configuration if you're just talking about playing games.

As for media stuff, any cheap Blu-Ray player/PS3 can solve that problem, depending on your needs. Or even a Smart TV, though I can't necessarily say that those are the best solutions myself personally.

If I was to give up using a PC to play a lot of my games for whatever reason, I'd probably use one of these new SBCs that have been getting a lot of models that make the RPi look like snack food in comparison. While it will be a while for these solutions to emulate PS3 games (if they ever get to that point to begin with), getting a modded PS3 off of eBay is easy these days, and if you know what you're doing, you can play many games from many generations on that thing, which is why when a game is on both the PS3 and PS4, I have to wonder what the point of a PS4 is in this day and age outside of being a Yakuza (if they release the rest of the games to PC, this point will be moot)/Sony exclusive machine. I don't know what Sony has up their sleeves for the PS5, but I know it better have backwards compatibility for me to care about getting one and have it be something that stays with the system and not have Sony flake out with a slim model because their engineers can't develop a good system to last on its first run!


----------



## mathewss (Nov 18, 2018)

hello, 
i have downloaded latest yuzu canary version, run to game is super mario odyssey - not playable graphics black&white and 15fps, please help me! my system is: i74790k, geforce 1070gtx 16gb ram


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 18, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> There's some idiots on YT who act like "hurr durr, you PC players are port beggars, just buy the console and get the original game, hurr durr, we're such geniuses who _totally _know what we're talking about!" I point out that yeah, games like Red Dead Redemption may never come to PC through official channels, but projects like RPCS3, Yuzu here, or Xenia and I'm just like, fuck the original system, once these emulators start hitting their strides, it's less systems on my entertainment center, less money I have to spend on hardware that becomes obsolete in 5-6 years, or in this generation's case, needs to be Sega CD'd/32X'd and get refreshes that, while you don't need the original console, if you're anything like yours truly, it makes you wonder if you're buying a console or a really locked down PC that doesn't have any of the benefits of PC's (being able to easily manage file systems, not having to deal with really long install/update times that are MUCH faster on PC and the Switch, and just being able to do whatever you want with the system in general).
> 
> At least the Switch offers something that not even laptops can offer: convenient, easy portability with easy docking for when you want the big screen experience.
> 
> Now, if only that didn't come at the cost of the battery life dropping like a rock...


This post is the embodiment of all the entitlement of PC gamers and why they're a joke to all of us.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> This post is the embodiment of all the entitlement of PC gamers and why they're a joke to all of us.















I could post examples all day, but don't put me in the same lot as SJWs!



And if I get censored for posting links like the last two above...


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I could post examples all day, but don't put me in the same lot as SJWs!
> 
> 
> 
> And if I get censored for posting links like the last two above...



Way to go to prove my point! You must be a blast at all the parties you don't get invited to 

I understand if you don't know or don't care about this, since you're a "PC gamer", one of the most entitled groups of people on the planet, but you should know that videogames aren't being created by machines but by people. These people invest their time or their money to feed their families and/or themselves and stealing from them is wrong. You want emulators on PC so you can play free shit without paying anything. Or maybe you're "good enough" to hope for a Steam release. But you'll only buy when all games have a 80% off tag near their name, otherwise you feel like you're being cheated!

As I said, the most entitled post. This is why you're the laughing stock of the internet. This is why more and more devs stop developing on PCs and the others who do, they don't care about doing a poorly done port of the game. We don't care about you. We don't care about your "superior system" and we don't care about what you have to say. Why? You're like the guy in a group of people that complains whenever they go to a restaurant that's more expensive than home-cooked food. But when you actually eat home-cooked food, it's your mom who cooks it for you. You suck.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> This post is the embodiment of all the entitlement of PC gamers and why they're a joke to all of us.


There's a massive issue with your blanket statement. I'd be willing to bet my next paycheck you don't know. Also a dash of irony in your text wall.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> There's a massive issue with your blanket statement. I'd be willing to bet my next paycheck you don't know. Also a dash of irony in your text wall.


It's ok, he's probably on /r/pcmasterrace already trying to brigade this thread because we huwt his feewings


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Way to go to prove my point! You must be a blast at all the parties you don't get invited to
> 
> I understand if you don't know or don't care about this, since you're a "PC gamer", one of the most entitled groups of people on the planet, but you should know that videogames aren't being created by machines but by people. These people invest their time or their money to feed their families and/or themselves and stealing from them is wrong. You want emulators on PC so you can play free shit without paying anything. Or maybe you're "good enough" to hope for a Steam release. But you'll only buy when all games have a 80% off tag near their name, otherwise you feel like you're being cheated!
> 
> As I said, the most entitled post. This is why you're the laughing stock of the internet. This is why more and more devs stop developing on PCs and the others who do, they don't care about doing a poorly done port of the game. We don't care about you. We don't care about your "superior system" and we don't care about what you have to say. Why? You're like the guy in a group of people that complains whenever they go to a restaurant that's more expensive than home-cooked food. But when you actually eat home-cooked food, it's your mom who cooks it for you. You suck.



Oh. My. God.

https://orig00.deviantart.net/18a4/f/2016/259/a/7/triple_facepalm_by_kajm-dahv62t.png

Fallacies everywhere in your post. Let's start from the top.

*First, your ad hominem attack on me being some nerd that apparently has no life, which has nothing to do with the topic at hand. Classy.

*Second, you assume I don't care about the perils of the working man/woman in the industry and that I think that I and others who play video games are one of the most "entitled" groups of people on the planet, and that video games are made by people and not by machines. I never even said anything to indicate one way or another to you, Song of storms, and frankly, you're acting like the industry itself doesn't use emulators. Well...

https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-PlayStation-Classic-uses-the-PCSX-ReARMed-emulator.358381.0.html

Hell, emulators aren't even just used for gaming:



You assume everyone who uses emulators gets their games from sites that I can't list here because of forum policy, but really, Google itself will provide the links that people are looking for just fine. Forget flashers you can buy on Amazon for cartridges, CFW on PS3 and the Wii and Wii U, disc drives that can read PS1/PS2/Sega CD/TGCD/Xbox, and other ways of getting information off of a disc that someone legitimately paid money for, and of whom _does not_ have to share with anyone over the Internet. Hell, some people do this to protect their investments because of digital decay of information, accidents that can happen with discs, and so many other things that they have backups even if they keep the original copy of the game in the event that something were to happen to it or if, as fate would have it, they want to play the game on an emulator, but don't have a drive that'll read whatever proprietary format the Wii U uses.

Last, and not least..."PC gamer, one of the most entitled groups of people on the planet." Those were your words. Do you realize how much weight that statement is? Forget rioters who "feel oppressed" and will cause major economic damage to businesses of which had nothing to do with the "problems" of which they complain about, criminals ruining careers and lives of people just trying to do their job because of them taking a phone recording(s) out of context, and the many people who don't work because they earn more from not working because of too many welfare "benefits", no, people playing games on computers are the most entitled people on the planet, and the biggest social epidemic in our country. The Opioid Crisis ain't got shit on PC gamers!

Your point about people being behind games' development isn't even worth debating. People invest money into things they consider to be worth it. For some, that means focusing more on their hardware so their hardware can have future compatibility with everything. Why shouldn't people want native ports to PC? If anything, depending upon the effort put in, it could be better than the console version, AND be less demanding on their PCs than emulation would, and are we really arguing about discounts now? Do I even need to explain this shit? That's a decision that's up to consumers taking advantage or not taking advantage of opportunities. If anything, it might actually _reduce _piracy.

https://www.escapistmagazine.com/ne...-Gabe-Newell-Says-Piracy-Is-a-Service-Problem

I know, "Nintendo would never release their games on Steam." Yeah, well what are you going to do about the people who set up their own Steam libraries with custom links to games run through emulators that they setup themselves on their own machines, and of whom the effort of interrogating wouldn't be worth the investment and headache by every criminal agency when there are criminals, terrorists, psychopaths, and other miscreants that act to do far more damage to society, the world, and mankind in general than some people wanting to play video games however they want? Resources are finite, this is a basic thing you learn in every Economics class you have to take in college if you're looking to get any business degree. Nintendo may get pissed off, and they may have a legal right to do so. Personally, I think that, until a device like the GPD WIN gets to even running PS3 games, the feature sacrifice going from a native Switch to a stationary PC isn't my cup of tea, but I'm confident there are people who bought the Wii U version of BOTW, ripped it, and played it in 4K at 60fps with every enhancement out there who are enjoying the game to their hearts' content, and they're doing just fine. You getting mad about how people enjoy their games is like the Westboro Baptist Church getting angry about people holding distasteful funeral services for people of whom's lifestyles they disagree with; none of your business as long as money was made.

Also, are you an actual dev? Do you have actual sales numbers to back up your claim as to why, suddenly, games like Under Night In Birth just released the latest version of the game to PC this year after it was only in Japan on the PS4 (maybe PS3 as well, don't know off the top of my head), and it not being the most popular game in the FGC compared to the usual lineup of competitions at EVO? Explain that to me. Why is it that, in a genre that's already niche enough as is, would a company consider it to be worth the effort of developing a port for a game that, in spite of its backing by an already niche, if respected, developer even within the fighting game community, on such a niche platform like on PC? Or how about a niche RPG series like Ys? Or Final Fantasy XV coming to PC in spite of the game's engine being made for the PS4 and the many developmental problems that game ran into because of reasons Final Fantasy fans can discuss more about. Point is, why are we getting games that used to be relegated to otherwise _terrible_ ports back in these games' heydeys!? Final Fantasy 7 had a port to PC back in the 90's that had .midi music that, from what I've read, didn't even sound like the same tracks as on the PS1, in addition to other major technical problems. The native PC port of Resident Evil 3 is so bad that the game wouldn't even load. Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance on PC? Not worth fixing the game and getting it ready for release on PC without some fanhacks to make the game playable. Where's your evidence that PC is now relegated to the third wheel like it was back in the day? Because your evidence right now may as well be the following:



If you don't care about our supposedly "superior systems" (which they are, but that's not something I care to argue about when it comes to PC gaming vs. console gaming when it comes to sheer horsepower, as it's a debate that will never end on the Internet, and that isn't the most important part about having fun anyways) and consider me to be the laughing stock of the Internet, why the insults, telling me that I suck, and that I'm a baby who's spoon fed food by my mom? If you were so offended by this not-really-microagression, then why are you giving people like the "inflammatory" figures in the following two videos ammunition if they were to have the same arguments with you? (not that they'd be concerned with something as petty and as purely-for-fun as gaming/PC hardware/electronics, but for the sake of discussion)





I'll just leave you with this:



Have a nice day, sir/madam! *bows*


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 19, 2018)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> https://orig00.deviantart.net/18a4/f/2016/259/a/7/triple_facepalm_by_kajm-dahv62t.png
> 
> ...



Lmfao you're pathetic. Literally everything you wrote is wrong. This isn't Reddit, buddy. Come back when you're something worth replying to


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Lmfao you're pathetic. Literally everything you wrote is wrong. This isn't Reddit, buddy. Come back when you're something worth replying to



Translation:


----------



## phillyrider807 (Nov 19, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Some little kid definitely won't play with this emulator. Setting it up requires you to hack your switch, dump your NAND and other stuff.



Lol at thinking there wont be builds that set everything up for u. U just gotta know where to look.

Anyway this is huge. Ridiculous how fast nintendo systems are emulated compared to others. At this rate we gonna be playing bayonetta 3 on pc the day it releases.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 19, 2018)

phillyrider807 said:


> Lol at thinking there wont be builds that set everything up for u. U just gotta know where to look.
> 
> Anyway this is huge. Ridiculous how fast nintendo systems are emulated compared to others. At this rate we gonna be playing bayonetta 3 on pc the day it releases.


i

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phillyrider807 said:


> Lol at thinking there wont be builds that set everything up for u. U just gotta know where to look.
> 
> Anyway this is huge. Ridiculous how fast nintendo systems are emulated compared to others. At this rate we gonna be playing bayonetta 3 on pc the day it releases.


IKR? The fact that people can play a game on their PCs is an option some gamers want, in spite of a certain hypocrite who's asking to get trolled around here for being that guy at a car enthusiast show who hates cars and fanboys/fangirls over motorcycles, when they're both ways to get to your destination in the modern age. And he's active with his points as well, if you look at his post history!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2018)

Holy shit guys. JonTron has 3 thousand subs!


----------

